# Tau Project



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Heya.

Time for me to start my first 40k army (Just for fun).
I am working on my color scheme right now and would love some input.
I have 2 ideas.

Nr one.
Red and Bone like.









Nr two.
Blue/Grey and White









So what does Heresy Online think about those two?


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Heya, nice schemes you got there. My vote goes to the first one, altough i'm curious how the bone will work out. The second one could be nice aswell, but the blue is a wee bit to bright for my taste


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

second one is your best bet


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm doing the bottom one. Don't copy me... 

I think either to be honest.. Although, the top one does look nicer..


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm thinking the second one, always liked tau in non-earth colour schemes.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

the second one but i think shadow grey would be a better choice as the blue is a bit to bright


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Started to experiment abit.


















I really like that theme.
Just need to perfect the white (And spray it white instead of black ^^)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks awesome, great work!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Almost done with the testmodel now


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Second testmodel. 

























What do you think? What can I improve?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The colour scheme works well and should make for a very striking Tau army.

I'm not the best of painters but I will offer a bit o basic advice within my skills.

The main and first thing that you should look at is thinning your paints more.
There is a bit of a textured finish and painting more layers of thinner paint instead of less layers with unthinned paint should help get a smoother finish.

Another trick that may bring a bit more depth to the white (although that could be the light levels in the pictures ) is to bring it up from a Foundation paint.

The most popular is a base of Astronomican Grey whith either thinned White layered over the top until you build up to pure whit on the hard edges or mixed together for the different hightlight stages. (Personally I prefer using a pre mixed pot of these two colours as my base as it means a few less highlights.)

If you want a _warmer_ white than _cold_ Astronomincan option, I have found that Foundation Dheneb Stone can be used in exactly the same manner. ( Although in this case I do use it pure for the base coat rather than a mix with white.)

Both options are good and will help get rid of the texturing issue as less coats are required than going straight in with white.

Hope that helps a bit and I look forward to seeing massed Tau in the Scheme.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers for the tips Viscount Vash.

I will defenetly try Astronomican Grey option I think.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Advertise said:


> Cheers for the tips Viscount Vash.
> 
> I will defenetly try Astronomican Grey option I think.


Listen to him. He knows his stuff. Except for the bits where he says he cannot paint. (That is bullshit):laugh:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Ha ha ha! next he will be saying how bad he is at scratch building lol!.

I second the ideas put forward by Vash, it will give you a nice smooth finish, other than that have you thought of painting on some Tau symbols i.e. the lines etc?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats just getting embarrassing guys, ( But thankyou the ego is now well fed)

I didn't say I could not paint just not the best of. I consider myself to be about the middle tier of table top standard, Wraithlord being the top tier of table top.

Then above that theres those god like figures stalking the forum who can paint NMM and Eavy Metal or better.

So _not the best_ is a valid statment. 

Scratchbuilding is a different matter,when I actually finish something that is lmao.

Now to give poor old Advertise his thread back....

What mini are you trying the scheme out on next?


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Munky said:


> Ha ha ha! next he will be saying how bad he is at scratch building lol!.
> 
> I second the ideas put forward by Vash, it will give you a nice smooth finish, other than that have you thought of painting on some Tau symbols i.e. the lines etc?


Yeah. I have.  I have those symbol thinginges you get in the package.
Gonna put some of those on and perhaps some "lines" or how to say. 
Kinda like the symbols on this one:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300150&prodId=prod1060252
Not gonna rip em off but yeah, you get the point. 



Viscount Vash said:


> Scratchbuilding is a different matter,when I actually finish something that is lmao.
> 
> Now to give poor old Advertise his thread back....
> 
> What mini are you trying the scheme out on next?


I checked some of your models/builds. Got curious.
Can only say "God Damn!". My jaw dropped a few inches. 

Old? haha 
Well. Good question.
Right now I will take a short break. Gonna move in 2 weeks so. 
But when I´m back I´m gonna toss my paints/brushes and get new fresh stuff
and go for Fire Warriors. To see how it looks on smaller models aswell. 
I have only tested the scheme on the pilots of the Pirahya atm.
That is ofcourse if my crappy localstore decides to actually get some Tau models.
All I could find last time was the 2 I have and Hammerhead.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I am back now 

I got myself a Battleforce (http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300149&prodId=prod1060322) 
and started to paint the Devilfish. I have only applied the foundation paints sofar but I am going to start with the white tonight


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Could use some help. 

I tried some "pattern" on my Devilfish.









Go with or without it?

(The dots are more light-blood red actually. The pic dont fully make it justice.)


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Its looking pretty darn good to me.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

You can see the improvment with every model you paint, Thumbs up. the red and white has come out really nicely this time round 

Skar


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey. I like the effect you have painted it makes your model stand out more. You base colours are nice and clean and evenly painted which is great. I can see that you have improved from the first post.

I would keep the pattern but don't put anything on the white because sometimes it can look too busy. Oh and speaking of that white, very nice, clean and neat, its a hard colour to paint and some people just avoid it like the plague lol so well done. 

I really should paint my tau.....


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers for all the replies.
Here are some updates on the fish. 
It is almost done. Just some minor fixes.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it all, especially that stipple effect you have going on the Fish.


----------

